# Woodpeckers x-mat



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Searched, couldn't find anything, so… Woodpeckers X-mat looks really cool, but I wonder if it is a gee-whiz thing, or something actually useful. Anyone have any? PS: After posting and reading about "which plane…?" I just ordered a Veritas low-angle block plane. I am sure I will find many uses for it. john


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Any product like that would need to have low profile clamps to earn my money. I would want the clamps to be thinner than 3/4" for hand planing and sanding. Plus Woodpeckers stuff is $$$ for what you get.

You will love the low angle block plane!


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Good points. Yes, I have run into several little places where it would have been real nice to have a small plane, so the think this will be a good purchase.


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

I have the X-Mat Deluxe Kit 2 and have found it useful several times. I bought the Deluxe Kit 2 specifically because it comes with 8 of their box clamps. 8 of their box clamps would cost about $275… but the Deluxe kit 2 is less than $150, so quite a steal! The clamps have proven very useful! The mat itself I've used with the fingers for applying finish. I find it quite helpful to have the fingers in the mat, where they can't move or slide at all. The L-supports have been useful as an extra set of hands to hold things together or upright while trying to visualize assembly or do some other layout or measuring. I think it's worth reiterating that Woodpeckers calls this an assembly system-it's helpful at putting things together and finishing but totally wrong for securing items to really work on.

I'm really not making use of the system as I think Woodpeckers intends. It's all stored in the original box and I pull things out as I need them. I've never opened the secure strips for fastening to a workbench or table. But I've found the components useful on several occasions.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks, Dan. It DOES look like there are several little parts in there that may be helpful. I work alone all the time, so extra hands are nice. So, why is it useless for working on stuff? Too flimsy? Would you use it for glue-ups? Thanks. john


----------



## danwolfgang (Mar 10, 2016)

I would use it for glue-ups, yes. I say it's useless for working on stuff because it's not going to securely hold a piece for planing, for example, nor does it provide a way to clamp something with the kind of pressure to securely hold it for use with a router.


----------



## jklingel (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification. It looks like it could be as useful as many tools; not much, till you need it. j


----------

